# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Три века российской проституции.

## Irina

_Три века российской проституции._


*От хобби к профессии*

В средневековых источниках встречаются упоминания о занимавшихся проституцией "бродячих женщинах". Стражам порядка вменялось в обязанность задерживать их и отправлять на принудительные работы ("отсылать на прядильный двор"). В 1649 году царь Алексей Михайлович издал указ, в котором обязал городских объездчиков следить, чтобы "на улицах и в переулках бляди не было". Тем не менее считается, что до Петра I проституции в России почти не существовало. Однако в средневековой Руси не было и массового спроса на услуги проституток. Лишь в результате петровских реформ, когда в России возникли большие сообщества неженатых мужчин (солдаты, матросы, чиновники), появился и стабильный рынок сексуальных услуг.

Первый аристократический публичный дом был открыт в Петербурге в конце 50-х годов XVIII века. Его основательницей была немка из Дрездена, которая сняла роскошный дом на Вознесенской улице и набрала штат девушек-иностранок. Заведение погубил скандал: одна из женщин, завлеченная сюда обманом, подала жалобу на высочайшее имя.


Екатерина II отличалась прагматизмом -- ее беспокоило прежде всего распространение сифилиса среди солдат. В подписанном императрицей "Уставе городского благочестия" учреждался обязательный медицинский осмотр публичных женщин и оговаривалось, в каких районах столицы они могут осуществлять свою трудовую деятельность.

Павел I, известный любовью к мундирам и знакам отличия, даровал проституткам спецодежду. Публичные женщины были обязаны под страхом тюремного заключения носить специальное желтое платье. В этих нарядах проститутки щеголяли недолго, однако именно с того времени желтый цвет стал символом профессии. Появившееся позже медицинское свидетельство публичной женщины стали называть "желтым билетом".

Кстати, согласно законам Солона (VI век до н. э.), афинские проститутки носили специальное платье и окрашивали волосы в желтый цвет. Античные корни имеет и красный фонарь над входом в публичный дом. Первоначально на месте фонаря вывешивалось выкрашенное в красный цвет изображение фаллоса.


*Государственный контроль*

Легализация проституции означала, что государство отныне будет контролировать этот вид трудовой деятельности. При Николае I была создана жесткая система медицинского и полицейского надзора за публичными женщинами. Государство не стеснялось два раза в неделю заглядывать проституткам под юбку, но не считало возможным заглянуть к ним в карман, полагая, что брать налог с денег, заработанных развратом, безнравственно.

Унизительность принудительных осмотров, которые проходили прямо в полицейских участках, возмущала прогрессивную общественность, и в 1909 году они были отменены. Прогрессивная общественность праздновала победу, однако сами проститутки не разделяли всеобщей радости. Некоторые из них даже пробовали бороться за восстановление осмотров, поскольку страх заразиться отпугивал многих клиентов. Сохранилось коллективное письмо 600 саратовских проституток, которые, воспользовавшись дарованной Февральской революцией свободой, "ходатайствовали перед революционным и городским общественным управлением о разрешении открыть снова притоны и возобновить врачебные осмотры".
Публичный дом

Женщины, жившие в публичном доме, освобождались от многих бытовых проблем: хозяйка обеспечивала им кров, охрану, одежду и т. п. Однако перед содержательницей дома (по закону содержать публичный дом могла только женщина) проститутки оказывались совершенно бесправными. Задолжав хозяйке, они не имели возможности покинуть дом и фактически попадали в рабство.

По стоимости услуг и уровню обслуживания публичные дома делились на три категории. Обязательным атрибутом дорогих заведений была мягкая мебель. Женщины были хорошо и дорого одеты. За один визит посетитель мог оставить здесь до 100 рублей. За сутки одна женщина принимала не больше 5-6 посетителей.

Посетителями заведений среднего класса были чиновники, студенты, младшие офицеры. Стоимость услуг здесь колебалась от одного до трех рублей за "время" и от трех до семи рублей за ночь. Суточная норма проститутки составляла около 10-12 посетителей.

Дешевые заведения были ориентированы на солдат, мастеровых и бродяг. Здесь расценки составляли 30-50 коп., а суточная норма доходила до 20 и более человек.

Доходы проституток были достаточно высокими. В начале века живущая в публичном доме недорогая проститутка получала в среднем 40 рублей в месяц, в то время как работница текстильной фабрики -- 15-20 рублей. Ежемесячный доход дорогой проститутки мог составлять 500-600 рублей.

В конце XIX века в России было около 2 тыс. зарегистрированных публичных домов. Однако к началу XX века под давлением общественного мнения их число уменьшилось. Так, если в Петербурге в 1876 году было 206 публичных домов, то в 1909 году -- всего 32.

Однако это не значит, что проституток стало меньше. Все больше становилось женщин, которые работали самостоятельно. Как правило, зарегистрированная проститутка снимала комнату, куда и приводила клиентов. Иногда женщины кооперировались с извозчиками, которые за определенную плату искали им клиентов среди подвыпивших посетителей ресторанов. "Желтый билет" (медицинская карта) был основным документом зарегистрированной проститутки. Скрыть профессию от окружающих (например, от квартирной хозяйки при прописке) было невозможно. Поэтому многие "индивидуалки" старались избежать регистрации. Промысел самодеятельных проституток мог контролироваться сутенерами, которых в дореволюционной России называли "котами".

----------

